# OTA Antenna W VIP 622



## SThacker (May 24, 2005)

Hi all,

Has anyone else besides Jeff, tried the Lacrosse antenna? If so, can you give your opinion of the antenna?

My patience are just about gone waiting for Dish to get Cincinnati HD market up and running.

Thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Buy an antenna, Dish will not carry all the channels in HD anyway, unless all you have is ABC, CBS, NBC and Fox.


----------



## SThacker (May 24, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Buy an antenna, Dish will not carry all the channels in HD anyway, unless all you have is ABC, CBS, NBC and Fox.


Yeah I am just wanted someone's feed back on the Lacrosse.

Also I am not real sure how to run the wire once I mount the antenna.


----------



## SThacker (May 24, 2005)

SThacker said:


> Yeah I am just wanted someone's feed back on the Lacrosse.
> 
> Also I am not real sure how to run the wire once I mount the antenna.


bumpity bump


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

How far are you from the towers. Look at www.antennaweb.org and input your exact address for a good approximation.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I presume you have read the sticky at the top if this forum - the review of the LaCrosse antenna.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Why do people get over priced LOOK good junk when they can get work good antennas for much less.


----------

